# Why is my buckskins mane silver



## Katelynkonicek (Jan 10, 2022)

I have a 9 month old “buckskin” filly I recently brought home last month. She’s un known at the moment as far as her breed, I was told they assume she’s “barb” but I don’t know for sure nor really believe she is. Anyway I’m wondering where this silver is coming from and is it rare? I understand buckskins can have tri color hair but I’ve never seen this silver before. Also when I searched around I couldn’t find anything on silver hair.
















This silver is naturally shiny her coat too has silver mixed in which makes her look so shiny!
!?















Her tail hairs aren’t as shiny and kinda looks like she will out grow the white.


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

Its all part of what is called "dun factor. Its called frosting.
Here is a very good link where you can read about it,






Dun Factor | IBHA, Inc.







www.ibha.net


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

isn't that gorgeous!!! I doubt she is Barb. And many buckskins have 'tri-color' manes not so rare.


----------



## Danneq (Sep 18, 2020)

One of the lesson horses I ride is the same way. I don't think it's rare, but it sure is pretty!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I've always heard them called guard hairs. Not uncommon but your filly has been blessed with an abundance of them @Katelynk . She has gorgeous coloring!


----------



## Katelynkonicek (Jan 10, 2022)

Zimalia22 said:


> Its all part of what is called "dun factor. Its called frosting.
> Here is a very good link where you can read about it,
> 
> 
> ...


What throws me off is her not having a dorsal stripe. can they be considered dun with out?


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

She's technically a buckskin (bay + cream) not a dun. Some people use those terms interchangeably.


----------



## MeditativeRider (Feb 5, 2019)

Wow, she is pretty!


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

Definitely a buckskin and not a dun; they're genetically different. Here we call both types dun but technically that's incorrect. She doesn't have the primitive markings to be a dun. If I remember correctly the lighter guard hairs is the cream gene diluting red in the mane and tail.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

She's gorgeous! Some buckskins have that 'silver' frosting and it shows up most in mane & tail. She may shed a lot of that come spring, their color frequently changes with the seasons. She'll always be buckskin but she can darken and fade depending on her genetic make up. It would be fun to pull some tail hairs and have a color panel done.


----------



## ToryBlaker (Jan 7, 2022)

She is note rare, but she sure is very pretty.


----------



## 295845 (Dec 30, 2021)

Yepp, not rare but really pretty, look at her shinning hair


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Common to Buckskins. Called Frosting.


----------



## Elessar (Dec 28, 2011)

pretty head


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Here is our "buckskin" filly who had a white mane and dark tail. She turned pure white as she aged.


----------



## Nati (Nov 18, 2021)

Also called a Silver Lace Buckskin. Usually their coats have a little silver too, usually in the winter.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Interesting. Must be a regional thing.


----------



## Old_Man_Doc (Jan 10, 2022)

knightrider said:


> Here is our "buckskin" filly who had a white mane and dark tail. She turned pure white as she aged.
> 
> View attachment 1123135
> View attachment 1123136


She turned white as she aged because she was a Gray. 

She's very cute.


----------



## RFInukshuk (7 mo ago)

knightrider said:


> Here is our "buckskin" filly who had a white mane and dark tail. She turned pure white as she aged.
> 
> View attachment 1123135
> View attachment 1123136


This is palomino going grey not buckskin


----------



## Katelynkonicek (Jan 10, 2022)

RFInukshuk said:


> This is palomino going grey not buckskin


I believe this is a example of silver buckskin


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

The Horse in the original post is buckskin. No silver. The hair to the outside of the mane is common in buckskin and called frosting. Both mane and tail still have a bit of foal camo. She'll likely keep the frosted look to the mane.


----------



## Katelynkonicek (Jan 10, 2022)

QtrBel said:


> The horse in the original post is buckskin. No silver. The hair to the outside of the mane is common in buckskin and called frosting. Both mane and tail still have a bit of foal camo. She'll likely keep the frosted look to the mane.


I was referring to the one going grey  that’s my buckskin “Bindi” in og post had to make a new account the old one wouldn’t let me in. Bindi definitely isn’t a silver but she is entirely laced in silver especially in winter. Body and all her frosting hairs are there yes but also intertwined through the entire mane and tail are very very shiny silver hair not just white! A lot of ppl comment on how silvery she is and want me to do a color test on her bc they think it’s very interesting 😁


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Katelynk said:


> What throws me off is her not having a dorsal stripe. can they be considered dun with out?


Only a horse with Dun or nd1 will have a dorsal stripe. The horse with dun will be very distinct and go completely through the tail. A homozygous nd1 can be distinct as well but typically doesn't appear to go through the tail but may have some darker hair in the tail. At least that is my experience with palominos. Heterozygous nd1 stops at the tailhead.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Hair can have no color in the shaft. That creates a very reflective shiny appearance. Please see your PMs.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

RFInukshuk said:


> This is palomino going grey not buckskin


That is a buckskin going grey, not palomino. The babies have a lot of guard hairs on the mane making it look white like a palomino

My buckskin filly as a baby.


----------

